# prendere in giro



## erick

Hola!

Per favore... come si dice "prendere in giro" in spagnolo?  Non trovo niente nel mio dizionario italiano ↔ spagnolo.  :-(  (A proposito qualcuno mi potrebbe suggerire un buon dizionario online IT ↔ ES?)  Grazie!


----------



## southernicicle

Ciao!
Prendere in giro= tomar el pelo

Un buon dizionario on line è http://www.garzantilinguistica.it/, ma è italiano-inglese/inglese-italaino


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Yo también diría que el equivalente más aproximado (¡y acertado!) es _tomar el pelo_.

Un abrazo.


----------



## gabunny

*S*e puede decir basilar o bromear*.*


----------



## neutrino2

También _vacilar_, pero sólo en ciertos contextos, por ejemplo cuando intentas hacer creer algo que es mentira.
Ejemplo:
Davvero hai scalato il Monte Bianco in tre ore? Mi stai prendendo in giro?
En este caso sería: Me estás vacilando?

Españoles, ¿confirmáis?


----------



## mimmi

Yo no soy española, y no se si vale neutrino, pero sí, confirmo...
frase molto madrileña es: "tio, no me vaciles" o "¿me estás vacilando?"..un poco como el nuestro "sfottere", "prendere per i fondelli"...seguro que hay por aquí en el forum algún madrileño que conoce todo tipo de expresiones "típicas"...verdad Ant?

Mimmi


----------



## Antpax

mimmi said:


> Yo no soy española, y no se si vale neutrino, pero sí, confirmo...
> frase molto madrileña es: "tio, no me vaciles" o "¿me estás vacilando?"..un poco como el nuestro "sfottere", "prendere per i fondelli"...seguro que hay por aquí en el forum algún madrileño que conoce todo tipo de expresiones "típicas"...verdad Ant?
> 
> Mimmi


 
Tienes razón mimmi, por aquí se usa mucho lo de "no me vaciles" o ¿me estás vacilando o qué?, que es más coloquial que "tomar el pelo".

Si te estan contando una trola muy grande y tienes confianza con el otro puedes decir la de "a vacilar a tu puta casa"  (cuidado con ésta, eh, que hay que tener confianza)

Por otro lado, "vacilar" también significa "presumir", tanto de cosas que se tienen como de las inventadas. Por ejemplo: "XXX estuvo todo el rato vacilando de su coche nuevo." o "XXX siempre está vacilando de las tías que se liga pero luego no se come una rosca". Así, un tío que presume mucho es un "vacilón", aunque se suele usar de forma un poco despectiva. De manera no tan despectiva se usa lo de "vacilón" en el sentido de alguien que toma el pelo a la gente, pero de buen rollo (yo lo soy )

Saludos, aunque a ver si viene el madrileño ese y lo confirma. 

Ant


----------



## sabrinita85

Antpax said:


> Tienes razón mimmi, por aquí se usa mucho lo de "no me vaciles" o ¿me estás vacilando o qué?, que es más coloquial que "tomar el pelo".
> 
> Si te estan contando una trola muy grande y tienes confianza con el otro puedes decir la de "a vacilar a tu puta casa"  (cuidado con ésta, eh, que hay que tener confianza)
> 
> Por otro lado, "vacilar" también significa "presumir", tanto de cosas que se tienen como de las inventadas. Por ejemplo: "XXX estuvo todo el rato vacilando de su coche nuevo." o "XXX siempre está vacilando de las tías que se liga pero luego no se come una rosca". Así, un tío que presume mucho es un "vacilón", aunque se suele usar de forma un poco despectiva. De manera no tan despectiva se usa lo de "vacilón" en el sentido de alguien que toma el pelo a la gente, pero de buen rollo (yo lo soy )
> 
> Saludos, aunque a ver si viene el madrileño ese y lo confirma.
> 
> Ant


Al respecto quería saber si el "no jodas (tío)", que he escuchado muy a menudo en España, puede ser considerado como el equivalente de "no me vaciles".


----------



## mimmi

Wow Sabrinita, aqui se puede abrir una literatura de comentarios (donde el gran madrileño ese tendrá mucho que decir ).

 "No jodas" no creo que se use exactamente como "no me vaciles", porque yo hasta lo he oído como el nuestro: "dai, ma davvero?", como con sorpresa, asombro..

Otra cosa sería: "No me jodas", donde pero me parece que el significado es un poco más fuerte, como "no quieras vacilarme y engañarme", pero cabreado...algo así.
Solo recuerdos ya de vulgaridades españolas y castizas..

Ciao!!


----------



## sabrinita85

mimmi said:


> Wow Sabrinita, aqui se puede abrir una literatura de comentarios (donde el gran madrileño ese tendrá mucho que decir ).
> 
> "No jodas" no creo que se use exactamente como "no me vaciles", porque yo hasta lo he oído como el nuestro: "dai, ma davvero?", como con sorpresa, asombro..
> 
> Otra cosa sería: "No me jodas", donde pero me parece que el significado es un poco más fuerte, como "no quieras vacilarme y engañarme", pero cabreado...algo así.
> Solo recuerdos ya de vulgaridades españolas y castizas..
> 
> Ciao!!


Jejeje.. las vulgaridades, no sé por qué, son las que más se te quedan! 

Sì, en efecto quiere decir "davvero?", pero no podría ser el "non mi prendere per il c... [con quello che dici]"?


----------



## Antpax

mimmi said:


> Wow Sabrinita, aqui se puede abrir una literatura de comentarios (donde el gran madrileño ese tendrá mucho que decir ).
> 
> "No jodas" no creo que se use exactamente como "no me vaciles", porque yo hasta lo he oído como el nuestro: "dai, ma davvero?", como con sorpresa, asombro..
> 
> Otra cosa sería: "No me jodas", donde pero me parece que el significado es un poco más fuerte, como "no quieras vacilarme y engañarme", pero cabreado...algo así.
> Solo recuerdos ya de vulgaridades españolas y castizas..
> 
> Ciao!!


 
Eso es mimmi. Yo no diría que es un equivalente siempre, pero es que el "no (me) jodas" se usa para tantas cosas que...

Como dijo mimmi, es decirlo con algo de cabreo, entonces sí se usaría el "no me jodas, ¿eh?". Ahí estás diciendo que como le estés engañando puede haber consecuencias.

Como muy bien explicó mimmi, el "no jodas" se usa más para expresar sorpresa, por ejemplo, ¿Qué las entradas para el partido cuestan 100 €? No jodas. (pronunciado _no joooodas)._ 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## sabrinita85

Gracias a los dos


----------



## neutrino2

Añado mi pequeña contribución: todas estas expresiones son efectivamente muy españolas, no sólo madrileñas o castizas... por Valencia también se escuchan todos los días (por lo menos entre mis amigos... especialmente uno.. que, ahora que lo pienso, es de Murcia!!!! )


----------



## Antpax

neutrino2 said:


> Añado mi pequeña contribución: todas estas expresiones son efectivamente muy españolas, no sólo madrileñas o castizas... por Valencia también se escuchan todos los días (por lo menos entre mis amigos... especialmente uno.. que, ahora que lo pienso, es de Murcia!!!! )


 
Y seguro que suena algo así como "ot-tia no jodah pichá" . La verdad es que se usan por casi todos los sitios, aunque la de vacilar es bastante típica de Madrid, aunque se haya extendido. 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## mimmi

...Ehm..¿tengo que alegrarme de estar tan puesta en vulgaridades españolas??

Ciao a tutti,

Mimmi


----------



## Neuromante

Vacilar, en Canarias al menos, tiene el significado de scherzare, giccare, fare valdoria y no el de Prendere in giro. Imagino que en muchos países (O zonas) de Latinoamérica será igual.


----------



## mimmi

Aquí te pillé Neuromante : "giocare","fare baldoria".

Ciao!!!!
Mimmi


----------



## sabrinita85

Neuromante said:


> Vacilar, en Canarias al menos, tiene el significado de scherzare, giccare, fare valdoria y no el de Prendere in giro. Imagino que en muchos países (O zonas) de Latinoamérica será igual.


Sí, en la península también lo he oído con esa conotación.

- Oye, ¿qué pasa con mi novio?
- Venga, no te enfades, que te estoy vacilando (sto scherzado/ sto prendendoti in giro)


----------



## bwprius

gabunny said:


> *S*e puede decir basilar o bromear*.*


 
En el DRAE aparece basilar sólo como

*1. *adj. Perteneciente o relativo a la base.

por lo que no sé si querías decir vacilar o si existe un uso de basilar que no está en el DRAE y que no conocía.

bwprius


----------



## Azzurra

erick said:


> qualcuno mi potrebbe suggerire un buon dizionario online IT ↔ ES?




http://www.diccionarios.com/

Está muy bien hecho, pero sólo tienes unas cuantas consultas gratuitas...


----------



## bwprius

southernicicle said:


> Ciao!
> Prendere in giro= tomar el pelo


 
Resumo y añado:

it prendere in giro qualcuno

es tomar el pelo a alguien
 ---


bwprius


----------



## elitaliano

mimmi said:


> Wow Sabrinita, aqui se puede abrir una literatura de comentarios (donde el gran madrileño ese tendrá mucho que decir ).
> 
> "No jodas" no creo que se use exactamente como "no me vaciles", porque yo hasta lo he oído como el nuestro: "dai, ma davvero?", como con sorpresa, asombro..
> 
> Otra cosa sería: "No me jodas", donde pero me parece que el significado es un poco más fuerte, como "no quieras vacilarme y engañarme", pero cabreado...algo así.
> Solo recuerdos ya de vulgaridades españolas y castizas..
> 
> Ciao!!


 
¿_Joder_ no es _sfottere_?

Osea con sentido mas fuerte que "prendere in giro": puedo "prendere in giro" (tomar el pelo) a una persona que quiero pero no puedo sfotterla (joderla) si no quiero ofenderla. 

¿Correcto o no?


----------

